# Kratom



## boxing45 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ok guys this topic is controversial, I just wanna see what everyone’s opinion is on this. I just watched Chris Bell’s documentary “a leaf of faith” and I wanted to see what you guys think. Does kratom have a place in bodybuilding? What are your thoughts on it? It has been shown to be addictive, but how bad can a natural herb like this really be? Supposed to help with pain relief, anxiety, depression, etc... I have taken it a few times in the past and the stuff feels great. In my opinion I think it can be used responsibly as long as you don’t rely on it every day. What is your opinion?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2018)

Kratom is a drug and requires more research before being brought to market. Bells video is not a documentary. He doesn't attempt to hide his personal bias and it's very one sided.  Don't try and learn from .com sites or Netflix. You are asking to be lied to.

First person who tries to tell me it's safe because it's natural gets smashed directly by an asteroid and forfeits their jewce stash.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> First person who tries to tell me it's safe because it's natural gets smashed directly by an asteroid and forfeits their jewce stash.



lmfao :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Elivo (Aug 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Kratom is a drug and requires more research before being brought to market. Bells video is not a documentary. He doesn't attempt to hide his personal bias and it's very one sided.  Don't try and learn from .com sites or Netflix. You are asking to be lied to.
> 
> First person who tries to tell me it's safe because it's natural gets smashed directly by an asteroid and forfeits their jewce stash.


But how do you really feel about it?:32 (18):


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn PoB and his subtlety.  

We've been working with him to come out of his box a little poor guy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2018)

Elivo said:


> But how do you really feel about it?:32 (18):



LMAO yeah sorry man. I get heated up over anti science shit like pfm and king do over the legacy of the late Senator Ted Kennedy.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 18, 2018)

pillarofbalance said:


> lmao yeah sorry man. I get heated up over anti science shit like pfm and king do over the legacy of the late senator ted kennedy.



lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 18, 2018)

Kratom is a drug it has no place anywhere IMO 

Try it, it’s basically like popping a loratab or some oxy.

I see zero benefits to body building.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 18, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Kratom is a drug it has no place anywhere IMO
> 
> Try it, it’s basically like popping a loratab or some oxy.
> 
> I see zero benefits to body building.




If kratom is a drug and has no place, where should we put tren, d-bol, lisinopril, aspirin, etc etc etc?


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> LMAO yeah sorry man. I get heated up over anti science shit like pfm and king do over the legacy of the late Senator Ted Kennedy.



My dislike for Ted Kennedy is the same as my dislike for George Bush.

OP what exactly is your interest in the substance? For the benefits that it offers, you have a lot of other options. So why kratom?


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 18, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> My dislike for Ted Kennedy is the same as my dislike for George Bush.
> 
> OP what exactly is your interest in the substance? For the benefits that it offers, you have a lot of other options. So why kratom?



I just think it could be something that might be used for athletes with injuries and an alternative to taking prescription pain killers, or even high dosages of otc drugs such as Tylenol or ibuprofen. I also enjoy bringing up “controversial” subjects like this to watch how many people completely lose their minds over something they really don’t know a thing about. I believe it is better for an athlete to take something like this rather than hydrocodone, Nubian, and eventually sometimes leading into heroine addiction. But I suppose this can also lead to worse things if the user is that weak minded and addiction prone. But I guess at the end of the day it depends on who is taking it, and how are they allowing it to impact their lives. Just like any other drug, even steroids, they can be abused and lead to negative things.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 18, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> I just think it could be something that might be used for athletes with injuries and an alternative to taking prescription pain killers, or even high dosages of otc drugs such as Tylenol or ibuprofen. I also enjoy bringing up “controversial” subjects like this to watch how many people completely lose their minds over something they really don’t know a thing about. I believe it is better for an athlete to take something like this rather than hydrocodone, Nubian, and eventually sometimes leading into heroine addiction. But I suppose this can also lead to worse things if the user is that weak minded and addiction prone. But I guess at the end of the day it depends on who is taking it, and how are they allowing it to impact their lives. Just like any other drug, even steroids, they can be abused and lead to negative things.



I like the way you think and that is very well-thought-out. I can't argue with you one bit that it would be better than many  prescription options, some of the side effects are absolutely horrendous with prescription medication but the benefits of Kratom I also can't speak of. 

I've personally never tried kratom but I've had some friends that have used it and had positive effects, however they were not into bodybuilding.


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 18, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> I like the way you think and that is very well-thought-out. I can't argue with you one bit that it would be better than many  prescription options, some of the side effects are absolutely horrendous with prescription medication but the benefits of Kratom I also can't speak of.
> 
> I've personally never tried kratom but I've had some friends that have used it and had positive effects, however they were not into bodybuilding.



I think it would benefit an injured athlete it not abused. Hell, I think it could be used as an alternative to drinking alcohol as a way to “unwind” without the liver toxicity. But like any drug, even things like caffeine, there is always a risk of the user becoming dependent if not careful. I believe the risks are up to the user whether or not they abuse it or not. Just like anything else, even gear, too much of a good thing can be bad. At the end of the day every drug has its risks, it’s up to the user whether the potential risks are worth the effects. I’m not saying Kratom is a good thing, but I also think it’s better than most of the things available even OTC. POB is right though, we do need more scientific research... just my opinion though


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 18, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> I think it would benefit an injured athlete it not abused. Hell, I think it could be used as an alternative to drinking alcohol as a way to “unwind” without the liver toxicity. But like any drug, even things like caffeine, there is always a risk of the user becoming dependent if not careful. I believe the risks are up to the user whether or not they abuse it or not. Just like anything else, even gear, too much of a good thing can be bad. At the end of the day every drug has its risks, it’s up to the user whether the potential risks are worth the effects. I’m not saying Kratom is a good thing, but I also think it’s better than most of the things available even OTC. POB is right though, we do need more scientific research... just my opinion though



It is a very interesting herb but marijuana has obviously been more studied and if available I would pick that over any prescription or herb available. 

I love the fact that you got people's gears turning of what should be legal/acceptable or not. 

I'm sure I'll be labeled as a conspiracy theorist but it seems like government love's to control things that can be grown from seed and homemade natural without paying tax or some ridiculous industry regulations.

Death and tax's, neither one of them will ever stop knocking at your door. Just as Capone LOL


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 18, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> It is a very interesting herb but marijuana has obviously been more studied and if available I would pick that over any prescription or herb available.
> 
> I love the fact that you got people's gears turning of what should be legal/acceptable or not.
> 
> ...



I would have to agree with you on the marijuana. It is tried and true. And I think the government has no business telling people what they can put in their own bodies. If you are dumb enough to smoke crack or inject heroine, then you are most likely going to do it regardless of the legality. Putting people in cages for drugs is the dumbest solution possible, and just leads to people being career criminals. The war on drugs in an absolute joke and a failure.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 19, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> If kratom is a drug and has no place, where should we put tren, d-bol, lisinopril, aspirin, etc etc etc?



They are drugs as well what’s your point ? 

Kratom is mind/mood altering 

Comparing Kratom to tren is like comparing  oxy to a inhaler


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 19, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> They are drugs as well what’s your point ?
> 
> Kratom is mind/mood altering
> 
> Comparing Kratom to tren is like comparing  oxy to a inhaler



If you don’t think tren is mind/ mood altering, idk what planet you are from....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 19, 2018)

I use kratom 5 days out of the month for about 3 months now.  Only on weekdays that I work. If I'm working nights or weekends I dont touch it. Kratom makes heavy labor in the heat  nicer. I wouldn't say makes things enjoyable but definitely less miserable.
It's like a boost in euphoria.  That helps keep me from being cranky from long hours. Which is important when dealing with management and contractors too. Just makes my day alot better.
I've never felt addictive qualities . I can easily abstain from using it the other 25 days a month. But what I have noticed is your tolerance builds fast


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 19, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> I use kratom 5 days out of the month for about 3 months now.  Only on weekdays that I work. If I'm working nights or weekends I dont touch it. Kratom makes heavy labor in the heat  nicer. I wouldn't say makes things enjoyable but definitely less miserable.
> It's like a boost in euphoria.  That helps keep me from being cranky from long hours. Which is important when dealing with management and contractors too. Just makes my day alot better.
> I've never felt addictive qualities . I can easily abstain from using it the other 25 days a month. But what I have noticed is your tolerance builds fast



What strain do you prefer? I know some some of them at certain dosages can make you tired, while others can give you the energizing euphoric effects... maybe this can be used to help reduce potential mood swings while dieting or on things like tren and Halotestin?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 19, 2018)

I have super green Borneo right now. It's almost a benzo type feeling.  In order for it to help on cycle I feel like youd have to take it everyday which I wouldn't advise , i haven't dealt with addictive qualities of it. But I also haven't overdone my usage.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> I just think it could be something that might be used for athletes with injuries and an alternative to taking prescription pain killers, or even high dosages of otc drugs such as Tylenol or ibuprofen. I also enjoy bringing up “controversial” subjects like this to watch how many people completely lose their minds over something they really don’t know a thing about. I believe it is better for an athlete to take something like this rather than hydrocodone, Nubian, and eventually sometimes leading into heroine addiction. But I suppose this can also lead to worse things if the user is that weak minded and addiction prone. But I guess at the end of the day it depends on who is taking it, and how are they allowing it to impact their lives. Just like any other drug, even steroids, they can be abused and lead to negative things.





boxing45 said:


> I think it would benefit an injured athlete it not abused. Hell, I think it could be used as an alternative to drinking alcohol as a way to “unwind” without the liver toxicity. But like any drug, even things like caffeine, there is always a risk of the user becoming dependent if not careful. I believe the risks are up to the user whether or not they abuse it or not. Just like anything else, even gear, too much of a good thing can be bad. At the end of the day every drug has its risks, it’s up to the user whether the potential risks are worth the effects. I’m not saying Kratom is a good thing, but I also think it’s better than most of the things available even OTC. POB is right though, we do need more scientific research... just my opinion though





boxing45 said:


> I would have to agree with you on the marijuana. It is tried and true. And I think the government has no business telling people what they can put in their own bodies. If you are dumb enough to smoke crack or inject heroine, then you are most likely going to do it regardless of the legality. Putting people in cages for drugs is the dumbest solution possible, and just leads to people being career criminals. The war on drugs in an absolute joke and a failure.



The above posts... "I think" "I believe." Well what to do about prescription narcotics is a serious question and no doubt athletes are at high risk of abuse due to injuries. But what you think or believe doesn't matter when talking about medicine. There is a scientific method for reviewing very minute aspects of how a drug works.

And this has nothing to do with big brother or marijuana. It has to do with unscrupulous companies selling this to people by telling them it has no addictive properties and relieves opioid addiction when it turns out that might not be so true after all. 

You shouldn't be so excited to go into this on the blind. Demand research. But until then this stuff shouldn't be discussed as though it's safe.

If my first point I made in this thread was missed... Asteroids are very much natural. Not so much for safe though.



boxing45 said:


> If you don’t think tren is mind/ mood altering, idk what planet you are from....



Lol'd. Accurate here.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 20, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> They are drugs as well what’s your point ?
> 
> Kratom is mind/mood altering
> 
> Comparing Kratom to tren is like comparing  oxy to a inhaler




Marijuana and psiloscybin are both mind altering as well but both have unimagineable properties and neither have any health risks.  Anybody that would inject compounds (none of which you even know are the actual compound) and then look down on people doing a pretty well obviously harmless (rec drug) seem to me to need prioritizing.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 20, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Marijuana and psiloscybin are both mind altering as well but both have unimagineable properties and neither have any health risks.  Anybody that would inject compounds (none of which you even know are the actual compound) and then look down on people doing a pretty well obviously harmless (rec drug) seem to me to need prioritizing.




Really bro I’m not even going to try to be nice here. So basically you are saying everyone on this board who uses tren and doesn’t use kratom needs to prioritize lmao gtfo dude.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 20, 2018)

I tried it one time...it tastes like battery acid. 

Shoved it in my "**** that" drawer and it's still there. 3lbs of it I have some away to an old man with pain issues. He said he actually felt Abit better. Now that I remember I may give him the whole ****ing sack


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 21, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Really bro I’m not even going to try to be nice here. So basically you are saying everyone on this board who uses tren and doesn’t use kratom needs to prioritize lmao gtfo dude.




No, but Im saying that throwing stones at kratom while injecting things that you really might have no clue what is in them seems like a complete contradiction in philosophy. I dont do AAS other than my trt dose. It's not for me, but you would look down on a rec drug that sure appears to be harmless while basically promoting a drug that can definitely be dangerous.  Seems odd to me but that's just me. Ill duck out and leave you guys with your kratom. Bout to smoke a bowl of good herb and tuck in with the wife


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2018)

u guys sniff this shit or what?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> u guys sniff this shit or what?



I take tablespoons of it. Usually chasing with a swig of black coffee.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 21, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> I take tablespoons of it. Usually chasing with a swig of black coffee.


i think im gonna try it


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> i think im gonna try it



I think its worth a try my friend. Just know it's probably one of the most harsh taste I've ever tasted.  very bitter.


----------



## boxing45 (Aug 21, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> i think im gonna try it



Yeah it’s pretty good stuff bro. Just take one level tablespoon. I like to mix mine with bcaas and slam it back to try to cover the taste. It tastes like a bitter tea.


----------



## TypeRMan (Aug 27, 2018)

boxing45 said:


> Yeah it’s pretty good stuff bro. Just take one level tablespoon. I like to mix mine with bcaas and slam it back to try to cover the taste. It tastes like a bitter tea.



Thank you for this advice. I want to try too


----------



## Dirty jonny (Sep 12, 2018)

Kratom has no place in body building. If you need it for pain take something that in non addictive. Kratom has similar effects to opiates, I’m not sure if it is or not but it feels like it. I used drugs in my late teens, I used Kratom to fix my opiate withdrawal a few times. Kratom will make you withdrawal from it if you take it every day. Opiate withdrawal is not fun. I don’t know why anyone would want to set them selves up like that. Take a god damn Tylenol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 12, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> Kratom has no place in body building. If you need it for pain take something that in non addictive. Kratom has similar effects to opiates, I’m not sure if it is or not but it feels like it. I used drugs in my late teens, I used Kratom to fix my opiate withdrawal a few times. Kratom will make you withdrawal from it if you take it every day. Opiate withdrawal is not fun. I don’t know why anyone would want to set them selves up like that. Take a god damn Tylenol



Any drug/ supplement has its risk. Alcohol will give you withdraws if you drink every day over too long. 
Noones saying we shouldnt drink? Its ok if you csnt handle it responsibly. Let the people who can  enjoy it.


----------



## Dirty jonny (Sep 12, 2018)

Haha.you When you drink alcohol and get drunk you feel like shit the next day. You don’t feel like drinking again. Kratom is different. You feel amazing  and then you come off and feel normal. I’m not saying everyone is going to get addicted to it. I never thought I would have got caught in something like that. Kratom is a lot easier to become dependent on. You don’t need it for body building so why take a chance with it anyways. If you can’t handle pain then your a pussy


----------



## silvereyes87 (Sep 12, 2018)

I take it more recreationally then for bodybuilding. I have multiple injuries that if i need to,  i take  ib profin for the anti imflamatories. 
Youre entitled to your own opinions. I dont have an addictive personality so i can take it my 5 days a minth and be fine. Sorry that you can't.


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 12, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> Any drug/ supplement has its risk. Alcohol will give you withdraws if you drink every day over too long.
> Noones saying we shouldnt drink? Its ok if you csnt handle it responsibly. Let the people who can  enjoy it.


Exactly and as I've said before, I don't see anything wrong with kratom in moderation. Expecially when compared to the Pharmaceutical opioids that doctors pimp out all the damn time. I'd rather be hooked on Kratom than Oxycontin.



Dirty jonny said:


> Haha.you When you drink alcohol and get drunk you feel like shit the next day. You don’t feel like drinking again. Kratom is different. You feel amazing  and then you come off and feel normal. I’m not saying everyone is going to get addicted to it. I never thought I would have got caught in something like that. Kratom is a lot easier to become dependent on. You don’t need it for body building so why take a chance with it anyways. If you can’t handle pain then your a pussy



How old are you? Either way, you know you're talking out of your ass right?

I'm not the only recovering alcoholic on this board. I can tell you alcohol is very easy to get addicted to because it's socially acceptable. Also withdrawals are much worse than any other withdrawal including heroin.

In fact alcohol withdrawals, is the only withdrawal that can actually KILL YOU.

With all other drugs, it's the overdose that kills you and the withdrawals just makes you sick but you live to throw up another day.

Infact, Amy Winehouse died of alcohol withdrawal and not an overdose of drugs like most people thought. I guess she should have went to rehab after all huh.


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> .
> 
> In fact alcohol withdrawals, is the only withdrawal that can actually KILL YOU.
> 
> .



Not the only one. Benzodiazepine withdrawal can kill you too. Fun fact!


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Not the only one. Benzodiazepine withdrawal can kill you too. Fun fact!


Yeah I knew that but I purposely excluded those because they're used to treat alcoholism. 

I don't know of anyone who's ever gotten hooked on benzos, that wasn't already an alcoholic.


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> Yeah I knew that but I purposely excluded those because they're used to treat alcoholism.
> 
> I don't know of anyone who's ever gotten hooked on benzos, that wasn't already an alcoholic.



There are loads of people who aren’t alcoholics hooked on benzodiazepines: most of them are prescribed large doses. Just like many opioid addicts. 

If you actually meant they were used to treat alcoholism and not just withdraw from alcohol, I’d be very interested in reviewing some material outlining how.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 12, 2018)

So after getting to the fourth page, I believe the OPs initial question was, is there a place for Kratom in bodybuilding.  I would say no.  Not that you cant take it but there really isn't any beneficial properties as to a pump, muscle repair, etc.  Now on the other hand, I think as Silver said, it does have a calming effect on you.  Does it make you high, no.  Sometimes it feels like it eases the tension or anxiety.  I have a guy that works for me that will take some every once in a while, and about 15 minutes after he finishes his drink, he is back being focused and can concentrate on his job.  

I have taken it myself and feel the same effects.  Does it help pain?  Maybe for some.  I don't notice anything like that.  I just get the same calming effect and increased focused, and not wanting to rip off the face of one of my co-workers.  lol   (long story)  

I have heard that it can be addicting.  I don't use it enough to have that happen.  I also don't look at it as a recreational drug, just something to feel a bit more relaxed.  There is a strain that helps with sleep as well.  I think I am beyond repair for the sleep help though.  lol  

Anyway, just some of my thoughts..


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> There are loads of people who aren’t alcoholics hooked on benzodiazepines: most of them are prescribed large doses. Just like many opioid addicts. If you actually meant they were used to treat alcoholism and not just withdraw from alcohol, I’d be very interested in reviewing some material outlining how.


I believe we have a officially hijacked the fu ck out of this thread LOL

You may be right but I've never personally met anyone hooked on them that didn't have a drinking problem as well. Just my own personal experience I suppose, what is your experience with these? 

I ask because most of the people I've met that take pills alone were taking pharmaceutical opiates. 

Of course, I meant treatment as in withdrawal. The biggest problem is when they're prescribed to outpatient treatment, that normally doesn't work out well.


----------



## boxing45 (Sep 12, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> So after getting to the fourth page, I believe the OPs initial question was, is there a place for Kratom in bodybuilding.  I would say no.  Not that you cant take it but there really isn't any beneficial properties as to a pump, muscle repair, etc.  Now on the other hand, I think as Silver said, it does have a calming effect on you.  Does it make you high, no.  Sometimes it feels like it eases the tension or anxiety.  I have a guy that works for me that will take some every once in a while, and about 15 minutes after he finishes his drink, he is back being focused and can concentrate on his job.
> 
> I have taken it myself and feel the same effects.  Does it help pain?  Maybe for some.  I don't notice anything like that.  I just get the same calming effect and increased focused, and not wanting to rip off the face of one of my co-workers.  lol   (long story)
> 
> ...



I would have to agree with you. I don’t think it’s beneficial to bodybuilders, but it does make you feel pretty damn good lol. I have no idea how people get addicted to the stuff though, but I guess some people are more susceptible to addiction than others. As far as pump, training intensity, muscle repair, and sleep goes, it has absolutely no effect on these things. I think it is a good thing to use to “unwind” occasionally, but I definitely couldn’t take the stuff every day....


----------



## Dirty jonny (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow guys, you actually changed my mind about Kratom! Thank you


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 13, 2018)

Chris Bell made a documentary about it. Its on netflix. Its called leaf of faith


----------



## Bgfshn (Oct 28, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> Wow guys, you actually changed my mind about Kratom! Thank you


I take it for work. And sometimes before the gym. It actually works


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 29, 2018)

Vice did a special on it.. Hamilton’s Pharmacoepia .. great series


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 18, 2018)

for bodybuilding Kratom works wonders, especially when cutting. 
- kills your appetite like no other appetite suppressant or fat burner on the market. 
- gives energy levels equal to 3 cups of coffee
- masks pain as if you took 6 200mg ibuprofens

It's kinda like taking an adderall with an oxy with very minimal euphoric effects.

It can be addicting tho. if you take it everyday then stop, you will feel really sore and lethargic. I don't know if it's from being in a calorie deficit and still being able to go hard in the gym or if the stuff is actually ****ing you up. 

another side effect is dehydration, so watch your kidney and liver while taking the stuff.

Kratom is related to the coffee bean, so think of it as a super expresso. It also makes a cup of black coffee taste delicious, if you're comparing the 2.


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 8, 2019)

I love it.  Been taking Urban Ice brand for several months, red bali 3-5 grams a day in the morning.  Chills me out, reduces appetite, helps me focus, good mood, and reduces my back pain to almost non-existence.  No it's not improving my DL but it has it's place in my regimen.  Well maybe it does help my DL because it helps my pain so I train more--who knows. 

Am I addicted?  I don't think so.  There will be days when I don't take it and it's not an issue.

Try it for yourself and you be the judge.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 8, 2019)

Dtownry said:


> I love it.  Been taking Urban Ice brand for several months, red bali 3-5 grams a day in the morning.  Chills me out, reduces appetite, helps me focus, good mood, and reduces my back pain to almost non-existence.  No it's not improving my DL but it has it's place in my regimen.  Well maybe it does help my DL because it helps my pain so I train more--who knows.
> 
> Am I addicted?  I don't think so.  There will be days when I don't take it and it's not an issue.
> 
> Try it for yourself and you be the judge.



Does it taste like battery acid though?


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 8, 2019)

I take the capsules usually.  If you get the powder it's very hard to mix in water and is hard to stomach.  No it doesn't taste like battery acid, it tastes like dirt, mixed with wheat grass, mixed with ass.  It's pretty bad.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 8, 2019)

Dtownry said:


> I take the capsules usually.  If you get the powder it's very hard to mix in water and is hard to stomach.  No it doesn't taste like battery acid, it tastes like dirt, mixed with wheat grass, mixed with ass.  It's pretty bad.



It tastes worse than ass.  Probably more like FD's ass..   lol


----------



## GSgator (Jan 9, 2019)

I just saw this post. Kratom is the shit it literally saved my life. After getting hook on pain meds after my back injury I abused oxys for years. Then I went the suboxone route and those are pure evil kratom has allowed me to get past all that garbage.


----------



## rtvtbiofreakkid (Feb 4, 2019)

it's a great herb but it is the major ingredient in a South Asian shammans formula that makes your mind like your dead.  I'd just do it on the weekends in moderation.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2019)

rtvtbiofreakkid said:


> it's a great herb but it is the major ingredient in a South Asian shammans formula that makes your mind like your dead.  I'd just do it on the weekends in moderation.


Bottomfreakkid welcome back fagboy


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2019)

rtvtbiofreakkid said:


> it's a great herb but it is the major ingredient in a South Asian shammans formula that makes your mind like your dead.  I'd just do it on the weekends in moderation.



The pest is back.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 4, 2019)

I tried 2 different kinds last week. Didn’t feel a damn bit of a difference.


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 4, 2019)

I've used the red and green strands 


Green seems to give me energy and red relaxes me to the point I'll sleep 7-8 hours and still be tired. 

It is okay once a month but not everyday.


----------

